# Mr grays vehicle graveyard..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jan 24, 2017)

I had got up early to go the norfolk broads.with all these lovely sunrises here I thought I would get a few snaps.on the way home.the light was shining lovely through the trees and the frost still glistening so I took a diversion to this old scrapyard.i was really pleased with this place.some nice old cars and trucks laying about.especially loved the old series one land rover 


















































































I certainly think I got the timing right


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 24, 2017)

Great photos, they look even better in the frost. You got out alive, so yes, the timing was right.


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2017)

Interesting how a frosty morning can make even rubbish picturesque, good thinking Mikey, lovely set of pics, I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 24, 2017)

Absolutely loved that, Top notch


----------



## odeon master (Jan 24, 2017)

the old tin worms doing overtime on that lot ! great to see.
Thanks


----------



## dead format (Jan 25, 2017)

That A-Series lump will roar straight into life with a battery and some juice down the carb I'm sure


----------



## Dam_01 (Jan 26, 2017)

^^^^^^ similarly that Landy just needs a bit of TLC...

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 26, 2017)

Dam_01 said:


> ^^^^^^ similarly that Landy just needs a bit of TLC



Depends on your meaning of TLC - Rear of chassis is well rusted out to forward of the rear spring hangers to the extent that the rear cross member has fallen off and the front end is not much better. I do like the use of an oven grill-pan grid as a substitute radiator guard, actually looks the part and is rather neat! Of major concern however are the main chassis members under the back edge of the seats - nearly rusted through as is usual and the reason it was dumped in first place. £2,500 will see a new chassis frame sitting in your front yard, but the amount of scrap iron riveted onto the back end of the body tub is a concern. Cannot remember the recorded mileage now, but well round the clock and mechanically knackered - being another reason for dumping I guess as both chassis and mechanical rebuilds start to add £'s to the bill. Have owned and run short wheel base Series 1, 2a and 3 over the years and always kept an ear to the ground for dumped examples, hence knowing about this one.


----------



## Big Mary (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah I'd give a kidney for the Land Rover - would probably take another kidney to pay for the repairs!

I like the frosty feel to the metal. Definitely works well together.


----------



## Ferox (Jan 26, 2017)

Great shots mate. Really like the third one


----------



## Dam_01 (Jan 26, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Depends on your meaning of TLC - Rear of chassis is well rusted out to forward of the rear spring hangers to the extent that the rear cross member has fallen off and the front end is not much better. I do like the use of an oven grill-pan grid as a substitute radiator guard, actually looks the part and is rather neat! Of major concern however are the main chassis members under the back edge of the seats - nearly rusted through as is usual and the reason it was dumped in first place. £2,500 will see a new chassis frame sitting in your front yard, but the amount of scrap iron riveted onto the back end of the body tub is a concern. Cannot remember the recorded mileage now, but well round the clock and mechanically knackered - being another reason for dumping I guess as both chassis and mechanical rebuilds start to add £'s to the bill. Have owned and run short wheel base Series 1, 2a and 3 over the years and always kept an ear to the ground for dumped examples, hence knowing about this one.


Tongue definitely in cheek I should add. Even running they can be a bit of a pocket emptier!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you all.I have a friend who is a landor lover and when we worked together he used to tell me all about them.his wife and him own defenders and he has two old series three models.


----------



## ginger5092 (Jan 28, 2017)

Brilliant pics


----------

